# Gil T Photography



## GilTphoto (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi. My name is Gil. I'm new to the photo forum. I live between Miami and Fort Lauderdale, Florida. My real job is a Medical Lab supervisor.

Please visit my website and feel free to offer any comments.

http://GilTphoto.com

There are over 2300 nature and scenic landscape images including National Parks, Miami Skylines, waterfalls, birds, butterflies, fall foliage and flowers.


----------



## uberben (Jan 26, 2007)

You have nice photos in your gallery's, but the overall design looks way to cluttered for my taste. I favor a crisp look with calming colors. your background is not really formatted well for my screen size (19")


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 26, 2007)

uberben said:


> You have nice photos in your gallery's, but the overall design looks way to cluttered for my taste. I favor a crisp look with calming colors. your background is not really formatted well for my screen size (19")




I would agree.

Gil, go for a more simpler look and feel as far as the website design.  pics look good though.


----------

